# South African "Noodplan" - Suidlander Preppers Prepare



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

If you follow the world's hot spots you're already aware of the current situation in South Africa - it's about to hit the proverbial fan ... gooberment threats of more white farm property seizure is looming big - deadlines have been set - resistance is assurred by the property owners - it promises to drag most of the country's remaining whites into the civil war ...

SA preppers have been prepping for at least 15 years for this situation - here's link to their organized bug out plan to survive the situation ....

https://suidlanders.org/our-emergency-plan/

PS - there's more to that SA website than the plan - your choice to poke thru it for additional info


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ever since mandela took power, the country has been evolving into a communist shithole.

The nationalization of of private white owned lands, has been slow and deliberate.

The are incorporating a plan similar to that used in Rhodesia.

In a century, the country will devolve back to bush level, a genetic mandate.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ever since mandela took power, the country has been evolving into a communist shithole.
> 
> The nationalization of of private white owned lands, has been slow and deliberate.
> 
> ...


And then the tribal divisions will break back out, ans there will be massive amounts of sectarian violence, just like in Rwanda.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Ahhhhh gotta love communism

Fight or die, good on em to try but they will all be dead in a few years and they can go full Shaka Zulu again

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

here's an older UTube on these SA Preppers - supposedly one of the largest groups in the world ....






here's another one -


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The only thing the various tribes of South Africa hate more than each other are whites. This will get very ugly and South Africa will become Uganda eventually.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Hard to believe any of the white population there didn't bug out years ago.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ever since mandela took power, the country has been evolving into a communist shithole.


That should surprise no one considering Mandela is a socialist and the ANC is a violent socialist organization. Yet his violence and socialism get whitewashed right out of history.

Hell, back in 1985 the SA President offered Mandela a conditional release from prison. He had been in prison since 1964 after being found guilty of multiple charges during the Rivonia Trial. What was the condition required for his release? Simple. All he had to do was renounce violence and violent protest. He refused, and stayed in prison until his eventual release (politically motivated) in 1990 IIRC.

Doesn't sound much like the peaceful dove you always hear about, does it?

Have you ever looked into his wife Winnie Madikizela-Mandela? Wow, what a murderous wench! Back in '86 she gave a speech where she encouraged the practice of "necklacing". In this context, she was referring to putting a tire around someone's neck, filling it w/ gasoline, and lighting it up, burning the person *alive*. Her quote is "With our boxes of matches and our necklaces we shall liberate this country." Even her own bodyguard (Jerry Musivuzi Richardson) testified that she had ordered kidnappings and murder.


> On 29 December 1988, Richardson, who was coach of the Mandela United Football Club (MUFC), which acted as Mrs. Mandela's personal security detail, abducted 14-year-old James Seipei (also known as Stompie Moeketsi) and three other youths from the home of a Methodist minister, Rev. Paul Verryn, claiming she had the youths taken to her home because she suspected the reverend was sexually abusing them. The four were beaten to get them to admit to having had sex with the minister. Seipei was accused of being an informer, and his body later found in a field with stab wounds to the throat on 6 January 1989.


Sources:
1) Wren, Christopher S. (26 May 1990). "Winnie Mandela Aide Guilty of Murder". The New York Times.
2) Bodies probably won't bury Winnie M&G. 15 March 2013

My $0.02...
Bottom line, that part of the world is a violent mess, and the violence will not stop just because the government changed. It's been violent for a long, long time, and the people seem to show no desire to change that behavior. It's the same sad story in so many African nations.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Egyas,

Yeah, I followed the collapse of Rhodesia and the transfer of power in SA.

I remember well the opportunity for release, and the big deal his followers made out of his "martyrdom".

I also remember de Klerk's, stepping down.

At least that bastard Nelson did not enjoy his win for long, good riddance.

It wasn't a day after the x-fer that the "natives" started attacking the white families.

They need a country wide Rorke's Drift action.

And we support that suck ass regime by allowing their dumping of structural and plate steel in our market.

Our gov. has allowed it for 30 years, which in turn helped bankrupt our steel industry.


----------



## jason (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi guys. Im south african. I see you guys have heard about the suidlanders a prepper organization. There is a plan in place for when shtf here, which i would say will be well before the next ellections. This asshole of a president of ours knows the writing is on the wall and coming monday next week the expropiation bill will be signed and implemented. Im sick and tired of these communist ******** stuffing up our country and claiming everything is theirs. My family came here in 1688 from france we have been farmers/ boers in this country and we built it up to what it was. De klerk sold us out and we are now facing real extermination from these vermin. They have made it all but impossible to purchase weapons for self defence but a few 'right minded' people here do have some at our disposal and we are preparing for full on war against these lot. We have no where else to go as we are 'white' and many countries have made it difficult for us to leave here and resettle elsewhere, but, a lot of us will not leave here and will make a stand. The border war has taught us a lot and we will clean up this country from cape point to the equator from these parasites. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jason said:


> Hi guys. Im south african. I see you guys have heard about the suidlanders a prepper organization. There is a plan in place for when shtf here, which i would say will be well before the next ellections. This asshole of a president of ours knows the writing is on the wall and coming monday next week the expropiation bill will be signed and implemented. Im sick and tired of these communist ******** stuffing up our country and claiming everything is theirs. My family came here in 1688 from france we have been farmers/ boers in this country and we built it up to what it was. De klerk sold us out and we are now facing real extermination from these vermin. They have made it all but impossible to purchase weapons for self defence but a few 'right minded' people here do have some at our disposal and we are preparing for full on war against these lot. We have no where else to go as we are 'white' and many countries have made it difficult for us to leave here and resettle elsewhere, but, a lot of us will not leave here and will make a stand. The border war has taught us a lot and we will clean up this country from cape point to the equator from these parasites.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


All I can say at this point is good luck. You whites need to ban together to repel the hoards of monkey glands that will be coming.

Those abbo's want you whites all gone or dead, have not got enough juju yet to try.

When you get into a firefight with them, leave none alive, and don't be taken prisoner either.

There must be some cross border traders that can bring in AK's and FAL's that are floating around the continent.

Angola and the Congo are awash with them.

Get them and cache them for the right time. You know what they did to the farmers and their women in Rhodesia, right?

I assume you did see how quickly this country started to turn to shit when we got a monkey gland put in charge.

Everywhere they squeeze into power the country becomes corrupt and starts a downward spiral ending in armed revolt.

How are Somalia, Zimbabwe, Liberia and Uganda doing?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

jason said:


> Hi guys. Im south african. I see you guys have heard about the suidlanders a prepper organization. There is a plan in place for when shtf here, which i would say will be well before the next ellections. This asshole of a president of ours knows the writing is on the wall and coming monday next week the expropiation bill will be signed and implemented. Im sick and tired of these communist ******** stuffing up our country and claiming everything is theirs. My family came here in 1688 from france we have been farmers/ boers in this country and we built it up to what it was. De klerk sold us out and we are now facing real extermination from these vermin. They have made it all but impossible to purchase weapons for self defence but a few 'right minded' people here do have some at our disposal and we are preparing for full on war against these lot. We have no where else to go as we are 'white' and many countries have made it difficult for us to leave here and resettle elsewhere, but, a lot of us will not leave here and will make a stand. The border war has taught us a lot and we will clean up this country from cape point to the equator from these parasites.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


there's whole sub-forums dedicated to South African on some of the larger prepper websites .... we get regular postings about the latest happenings ...


----------



## jason (Apr 14, 2017)

Socom, we will need all the help and luck we can get. We are trying to prepare as best we can yes and this time there will be NO mercy. Yes i know all too well what happened up north, my mom and her family fled the belgian congo to rhodesia and there after they came down to SA whereafter she met my dad. But going back to the early history of the boers here and the first contact with these heathens yes we know what they did and still do to this day. Illini i will check it out. Let the situation if the whites here in SA serve as a warning and the model for that which awaits you guys in america as well as other white european countries. SA is a failed state, a multicultural experiment gone wrong that all the libtards are trying to ignore and whitewash

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Best wishes for the good guys/gals to win that fracas.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Best wishes for the good guys/gals to win that fracas.


Win or be slaughtered like others have been.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

jason said:


> Socom, we will need all the help and luck we can get. We are trying to prepare as best we can yes and this time there will be NO mercy. Yes i know all too well what happened up north, my mom and her family fled the belgian congo to rhodesia and there after they came down to SA whereafter she met my dad. But going back to the early history of the boers here and the first contact with these heathens yes we know what they did and still do to this day. Illini i will check it out. Let the situation if the whites here in SA serve as a warning and the model for that which awaits you guys in america as well as other white european countries. SA is a failed state, a multicultural experiment gone wrong that all the libtards are trying to ignore and whitewash
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


if you haven't registered with your fellow countrymen at the SA sub-forum - South African Preppers - Survivalist Forum


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Will yall be fighting the military too? That could be rough.


----------



## jason (Apr 14, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Will yall be fighting the military too? That could be rough.


Hi bigwheel, yes we will be as well as the police force. The president has 'captured' the police force so to speak they are his thugs, the defence force is useless 90% of all equipment is stuffed. They have created a seperate rural force called narysec almost the same as mugabe's green bombers - those are the biggest threat imho.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

If this goes down, I wounder how Trump act. 

infact, I think the aggresive part, anc & what ever, also will think about that. Just that uncertenty might be wery restraining, fighting an isolated milita is one thing. Fighting the US armed forces... that something diffrent entierly.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Farm families not safe due to long history of racial oppression by past governments. Sounds like an ideal time to immigrate I can think of a country that needs farmers. Average age of a US farmer has been pushing up for years somewhere around 62 last I heard. I know all of my neighbors are past 60 . 

Seems like the US Government should offer to allow those families to immigrate. 

With or without permission I think I would sell what I could and go for a vacation in any country I could then just not go back. I bet a lot of farms in France or Germany would not ask too many questions before putting you to work. Do you have any extended family still there ? I know in the US we have tens of thousands of people who do not have permits to be here working either they flew in as a tourist or walked in. For all are anti immigrant talk no one is talking about our immigration/ border agency visiting any dairy farms in Wisconsin. 

I hear reports of Africans flying into Brazil as a tourist then traveling overland by train, bus, walking, boat into the US takes 3 to 5 months but they do it. You might also look at other countries in South America. 

I know you would rather sell your lands in Africa and move legally , purchasing new farms were ever you settle but if you cannot get a country to take you legally you may not have a choice. Fighting a civil war is not going to end well.


----------



## jason (Apr 14, 2017)

Swedishsocialist said:


> If this goes down, I wounder how Trump act.
> 
> infact, I think the aggresive part, anc & what ever, also will think about that. Just that uncertenty might be wery restraining, fighting an isolated milita is one thing. Fighting the US armed forces... that something diffrent entierly.


I think you guys will be busy sorting your own problems when our shit starts, i dont see any other government getting involved in the beginning stages i might be wrong. These anc / eff, cosatu, sacp communist rubbish wont be phased by what anyone else says, they have said it before that africans must sort out african problems in the african way, ie kangaroo courts etc. The african mind works way differently than what western people accept as normal. Concepts of 'african time' - no rush to get things done, corruption- its the norm, dictatorships - back to the tribal way theres one 'king' / ruler and its accepted that its his right to take everything for himself and the rest will crawl at his feet. We are headed for a civil war the way things are going now with all the incitement to kill whites etc etc

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

jason said:


> I think you guys will be busy sorting your own problems when our shit starts, i dont see any other government getting involved in the beginning stages i might be wrong. These anc / eff, cosatu, sacp communist rubbish wont be phased by what anyone else says, they have said it before that africans must sort out african problems in the african way, ie kangaroo courts etc. The african mind works way differently than what western people accept as normal. Concepts of 'african time' - no rush to get things done, corruption- its the norm, dictatorships - back to the tribal way theres one 'king' / ruler and its accepted that its his right to take everything for himself and the rest will crawl at his feet. We are headed for a civil war the way things are going now with all the incitement to kill whites etc etc
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Just so you know, Im swedish, living in sweden. We might have our own pile of shit, same but diffrent. But I do see a possibllity that the US interfers, or the chinese or indian will d. There are way too much resources in SA as far as I know.

And Nooplans translated into swedish would be "nödplan", same same, but diffrent


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> If this goes down, I wounder how Trump act.
> 
> infact, I think the aggresive part, anc & what ever, also will think about that. Just that uncertenty might be wery restraining, fighting an isolated milita is one thing. Fighting the US armed forces... that something diffrent entierly.


The US has a long history of ignoring wars and genocide in Africa we generally do not get involved.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As my old hero prepper named Howard Ruff said in his book.."It aint good to fight with the government since they nearly always have bigger and better guns they we have." (Rough paraphrse). Our nice South African pal better migrate him and his to Texas.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> If this goes down, I wounder how Trump act.
> 
> infact, I think the aggresive part, anc & what ever, also will think about that. Just that uncertenty might be wery restraining, fighting an isolated milita is one thing. Fighting the US armed forces... that something diffrent entierly.


they intend to bug out into the remote areas and establish a defensive line - if the remaining whites get massacred in the cities their plight will be recognized ... they do have a voice back to the US and direct to Prez Trump thru Israel and the Jewish businesses ... they'll get airdrops of supplies at the very least - it'll get handled something like the Croatia/Serbian mess - the Muslims needed protection ....


----------



## emmawatson7867 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hard to believe any of the white population there didn't bug out years ago.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

De beers will object to being taken over by some monkey gland. 

Again, where is 5 commando when you need them???

Exterminating every member of the ANC would be a good thing.

Are we still importing SA structural steel? That needs to be banned.

MOAB's on Pretoria's union buildings and Arcadia when all are in is in order.

I wonder if Cecil J is rolling in his grave under 5 tons of bronze???

The Afrikaners brought that shit hole into the 19th and then the 20th century.

Now the monkey glands are bringing it right back to tribal rule, circa 5 thousand BC. 

That is what you get from bush meat gaggers, 

You can take them out of the jungle, but not the jungle out of them, always revert to primal ways.


----------

